# What Does Your Daily Diet Consist Of?



## sc00t (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I'm new to all of this, but nutrition I have a relatively good (theoretical) grasp on, though, y'know, I suck at sticking to diets.

Anyway, I was curious as to what your diets consisted of?

Let us know what you guys eat and your general 'work out' regime and/or height/weight for a general idea. Seems to make sense to do it that way, so people of similar sizes to you can compare/contrast.

For example, I'm 155lbs, 5'10", and right now I do no exercise (Just bought my bike which will equal about 1 hour of cycling a day)

Currently my diet consists of:

Breakfast: *ahem* a brew.
Lunch: Leftovers, so like lasagne or another pasta dish, chicken curry and rice, something like that. An apple, maybe a bag of crisp.
Tea: As above, without the apple and crisps.
Tends to be right now I snack on crap - mainly biscuits (digestives, cookies, etc) in the evening.

So yeah, I need to figure that out, hense the thread.

-sc00t


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

i eat like crap. i just ride bikes enough to offset it. i should probably be like 400 pounds.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I am no expert, but I have lost a crap-ton of weight. My resting HR is in the 50 range, and my BP is usually 100 or so over 75. I attribute much of this to Biking, and Diet. I am in FAR better shape at 52 than anytime in the last 20+ years. I am 6'2 1/2, and weigh 205. See the attachment for what I ate today. I am far from perfect, but try to limit bad carbs and focus on good proteins and fats. YMMV.

As for workouts, I ride usually 3-4 days per week. I usually ride at least 30-35 miles per week. I have ridden just under 1,000 miles so far for the year, and gained over 80,000 feet in elevation according to my Garmin Connect. Let me know if you have any feedback or questions...


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

What are you using to track your eating? I'm trying calorie counting to see how that works for me. I lost 80 pounds last year just eating Paleo and riding. Just ate whatever and the weight dropped. I gained about 20 pounds over the winter (some muscle though) and this summer despite riding more than last year, I've not lost one damn pound and it has me going insane. 

Also, can someone recommend a good calorie needs calculator?


----------



## jac1.5 (Jan 11, 2005)

Nubster said:


> Also, can someone recommend a good calorie needs calculator?


I've been using the Livestrong app for about a month now. It gets your age, weight, gender, activity level, etc. and calculates your caloric intake to maintain that weight or loose some.

Then just put on food as you eat and time that you ride and it will give you where you are for the day versus your goal. I've lost about 20 pounds over the last month and a half on it.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

First of all, drop the snack(s). Worst thing to take weight. DON'T eat between meals. Then, if you want to lose weight, lower the sugars (simple sugars like sodas, pastries, etc.) and fats (especially processed fats like in ready-to-eat meals) and increase the proteins (white meat and fish, preferably; nuts are good too for iron, calcium and potassium). If you need complex sugars (carbohydrates) before exercising, eat pasta with some vegetables, no cheese and fruits like banana, dried figs, etc.. Alcool is a weight-gainer too, but it's good to have a drink sometimes. Last but not least, check your portions: even if you eat well, taking 3 plates of the same meal (except green salad, maybe) is not the best thing…


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

I try to eat healthy but everything tastes so damn good with BEER


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

A seven course meal 3x per day -- a six-pack and a bag of chips! 

Nothing specific. I vary my daily diet quite a bit, push fruit and veggies, go easy on the starches and meat. I have not eaten any white bread in years. To lose weight eat what you normally do, just less of it.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Nubster said:


> What are you using to track your eating? I'm trying calorie counting to see how that works for me. I lost 80 pounds last year just eating Paleo and riding. Just ate whatever and the weight dropped. I gained about 20 pounds over the winter (some muscle though) and this summer despite riding more than last year, I've not lost one damn pound and it has me going insane.
> 
> Also, can someone recommend a good calorie needs calculator?


 I use myfitnesspal


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

trmn8er said:


> I use myfitnesspal


hmmm...me too but mine doesn't look like that.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

Straight Unlimited vegan calories!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty much fruit all day long and a big a$$ salad or chicken and veggie at night, or pasta once in a while. No calorie counting, pure enjoyment.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

irishpitbull said:


> Pretty much fruit all day long and a big a$$ salad or chicken and veggie at night, or pasta once in a while. No calorie counting, pure enjoyment.


Not all of us are that good. I need to count in order to motivate me and stay on point. Every one is different I suppose.


----------



## Clunacy (May 21, 2014)

I just eat whatever I feel like eating and keep a set caloric intake and macros depending on the goal (bulking/cutting/maint). Just make sure you get enough fiber and micro nutrients in and eat in moderation. I was once a nutritional consultant on the side ; )
And no you don't have to give up sugar, and if you lower your fats too low you risk some nasty side effects. For an example I eat roughly 3 meals and have 2-3 snacks a day.

Oh and I'm at the gym 4 days a week lifting weights (no cardio)


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> Not all of us are that good. I need to count in order to motivate me and stay on point. Every one is different I suppose.


I took me a 6-8 months to get in the swing of it. I use count cals like Scrooge McDuck counted money. It was really hard to let go of numbers.

One thing I have noticed after eating predominantly fruit is the lack inflammation. My knees and other joints no longer hurt.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

For about two months this summer I was basically all fruit with some veg. I felt good but the weight I need to lose didn't budge. Now I'm trying my best to count calories and maintain a 2000 calorie a day diet that's still high in fruit and veg but with some added meat for protein. More or less back to a Paleo way of eating. I'm hoping that counting calories will force me to eat enough which I have trouble doing sometimes as well as preventing me from over eating. 

An example of what I eat daily just to keep the thread on track would be:

Smoothie for breakfast - 2 bananas, 1 mango, scoop of whey, 1 cup almond/coconut milk blend.

Lunch - 3 egg omelet with some veggies, salsa, and sriracha sauce.

Dinner - huge salad with tomato, bell pepper, cucumber, broccoli, and some sort of protein source like eggs, chicken, beans, cottage cheese, or fish. Topped with dressing and sriracha sauce. Usually comes out to <400 calories but it's a huge salad I make.

Snacks - various fruit, nuts, and usually either another smoothie or like last night I made banana chocolate cherry icecream (more or less a frozen smoothie...lol).

Total calories for the day are between 2000 - 2100. Right now I'm not paying too much attention to macros. I know I'm getting 75-100g protein a day. Other than that...things are what they are. I'm going to do this a month or so and see how it works and decide how to change or tweak things if I need to.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My diet is 70% vegan 30% vegetarian
Whenever possible I try to eat clean. Whole foods, avoid processed foods, prepare /cook from my own meals from scratch
I like a variety of textures, colours, spices


----------



## sc00t (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow thanks for all the feedback/suggestions everyone. I've taken a decent amount from the discussion 

-sc00t


----------

